# CG Ecosmart advice



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Bought 500ml of CG Ecosmart last year which comes ready to use. 

I then watered it down 1:1 to make 1 ltr of product in a double action trigger spray bottle as I only used it for a light surface wipedown of dust when i arrived at shows etc (not as a dedicated Ecowash).

My question is that i only used about 1/4 of my mixed product and so the rest has just sat since late August in the spray bottle in the garage.

Will it be ok to use this summer show season? or am i best to throw it and buy and mix myself some more? 

The 1/1 worked fine for what i needed as the car wasnt overly dirty just light dust and pollen.

It should be noted that i have shook the spray bottle every now and then when ive been washing the car over the winter and in and out of the garage


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

I think it will be fine. I have diluted ONR in a spray bottle that goes unused for months and then I use it.

I haven't used CG Ecosmart but I have their Hose Free Eco Wash in my windscreen washer


----------

